# Need a Hairdresser



## Louise Willis

I live on Sixth Avenue, near Holland Village and need to find a hairdresser/hair stylist. It doesn't have to be in my neighbourhood, though that would be good. Just need somewhere that does a good cut for european hair and doesn't cost a fortune? All suggestions much appreciated.


----------



## shazia.d

Hello
I was in singapore for a while and went to Jerry at Next Salon, in Holland Village. He is great, moreso with shorter hair....for longer hair, casey at palais renaissance is good!!


----------



## surin

*hi*



Louise Willis said:


> I live on Sixth Avenue, near Holland Village and need to find a hairdresser/hair stylist. It doesn't have to be in my neighbourhood, though that would be good. Just need somewhere that does a good cut for european hair and doesn't cost a fortune? All suggestions much appreciated.


hi

sorry this got nothing to do with hair...
its just tjhat i have not seem many uk people blogs
i am also from cardiff and thinking of moving within next 2 months
i havent got idea about area to live in and rental price of flats,it is just me so one bedroom place
any advice?

thanks


----------

